# Mobile VOIP solutions?



## MannDude (May 19, 2015)

What is everyone using for at-home and mobile VOIP solutions? I may be relocating somewhere within the next year where there is _no_ cell service what so ever. My communication options are limited to satellite phone, a traditional phone line, or VOIP. Figured it would be wise to familiarize myself with available options and start tinkering with them now. (This is also why I am getting my amateur radio license)

In the past I used GrooVe IP Lite to make phone calls to the US when I was out of the country where it'd have been very expensive to place the call over the cell network and I do recall it worked quite well. I was able to clearly hear (and be heard by) my mother and even over slow hotel wifi it worked well. Though I think I would prefer a VoIP solution that would allow me to use a regular telephone as well as a smartphone app that'd let me place calls when connected to the internet via wifi.

Suggestions?


----------



## SentinelTower (May 20, 2015)

Hey,

When I was in Canada, I used a pap2t-na from Cisco which seems the standard way to go at this time. This is a phone adapter that let you connect two regular phones to a VOIP service. It worked pretty well.

If you want to have your smartphone connected as well, there are some VOIP services which allows you to have multiple devices on the same number and place call simultaneously. If you have specific needs, maybe you should set up your own asterisk server which should cover most cases.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2015)

I used a pre-rolled Asterisk solution from a paid vendor who dealt with the config and whole telco minute tie in... on my end I had a VOIP desk phone.  Worked well, but, a tad too fussy / nerdy / barrier otherwise absent vendor in middle.

On the cheap and easy, tons of solutions out there.    Magicjack comes to mind.

http://www.magicjack.com/magicJackGO.html

$60 for device and one year of service. Plus they have app.  I've used them in past and worked fine. Had issues and you too will with trying to wire VOIP devices into a traditional telephone wiring setup with multiple floors/rooms.  But that's not for this conversation and won't impact you 

The other that comes to mind - NetTalk = $40 a year + device purchase (they have one shipped wifi model for around $21).  They too have app.

http://www.nettalk.com/services/call-plans/

I haven't used NetTalk, but it's on my next to try list.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2015)

Both of those solutions give you an ethernet port in for the data to world and out other port is standard phone port.

I highly recommend a cordless HIGH POWERED outdoor antenna connected cordless phone for rural living.  

Engenius is one such more reputable company in said space.  SN-920 or newer Duraphone models + the external antenna + corresponding manufacturer cable for such.    

Gets good distance and will vary based on height above ground, obstructions, etc. 

How far?  Duraphone claims 3000 acres   People have done miles with these phones.


----------



## MannDude (May 20, 2015)

Yep, there would be a high powered antenna of sorts just so I can have phone access while outside the house but on sight in the event of emergencies or if someone calls.

Thanks for the suggestions. Still researching...


----------



## willie (May 20, 2015)

I've played with linphone (linphone.org) a little bit, for computer to computer conversation.  It supports SIP so there are some POTS gateways available that I didn't try.  It is FOSS and supports encryption, both of which are big pluses imho.


----------



## dave (May 20, 2015)

I've used Callcentric for years, and can recommend them.  You can use them with an ATA, IP phone, softphone, and they have an app you can use with a cellphone as well.


----------



## DomainBop (May 20, 2015)

dave said:


> I've used Callcentric for years, and can recommend them.  You can use them with an ATA, IP phone, softphone, and they have an app you can use with a cellphone as well.


+1 for Callcentric.  I switched my home phone to them a  few years ago (and I've had fewer problems than I had with the Verizon landline they replaced)

VOIP.ms is another one I'd recommend.  I switched to them for my company's business PBX phone system a few years ago.


----------



## willie (May 20, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> VOIP.ms is another one I'd recommend.  I switched to them for my company's business PBX phone system a few years ago.


I remember looking into voip.ms and being freaked out by some aspect of their TOS, but looking at it now the stuff I see is just annoying and silly rather than really scary (e.g. they say they may sue you if you use greasemonkey to alter their web interface in your own browser, or make other "non-cosmetic" changes that presumably include adblock).

I've been using vitelity.com and been pretty happy with them.  Overall services and prices are sort of comparable to voip.ms.


----------



## JahAGR (May 20, 2015)

My father has a few numbers from voip.ms and uses them with an OBi202, quite happy with both. voip.ms offers hosted voicemail sent to your email, afaik free


----------



## qps (May 20, 2015)

Skype out for $30/year works pretty well.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2015)

JahAGR said:


> My father has a few numbers from voip.ms and uses them with an OBi202, quite happy with both. voip.ms offers hosted voicemail sent to your email, afaik free


Obihai devices are pretty nice and some are downright low price all said.  Originally that company was all about Google voice.  Their devices tether real phone to VOIP little box.  At some point Google announced it was phasing Google Voice - which didn't happen or did - mass confusion.  Maybe they murdered an API as usual.  Anyways at that point everyone with Obihai devices got pushed out to more traditional SIP providers (choice given basically was rough edged nerd stuff wrapped in dork paper).   Works obviously, but wasn't the Obihai audience and stupid simple of Google Voice + Obi device people bought into - plus increased price for calling.

Yeah I have Obihai devices laying around unused at this point.


----------



## willie (May 20, 2015)

drmike said:


> rough edged nerd stuff wrapped in dork paper


That's my motto from now on.


----------



## dave (May 21, 2015)

drmike said:


> Obihai devices are pretty nice and some are downright low price all said.  Originally that company was all about Google voice.  Their devices tether real phone to VOIP little box.  At some point Google announced it was phasing Google Voice - which didn't happen or did - mass confusion.  Maybe they murdered an API as usual.  Anyways at that point everyone with Obihai devices got pushed out to more traditional SIP providers (choice given basically was rough edged nerd stuff wrapped in dork paper).   Works obviously, but wasn't the Obihai audience and stupid simple of Google Voice + Obi device people bought into - plus increased price for calling.
> 
> Yeah I have Obihai devices laying around unused at this point.


Your Obihai devices should still work with Google Voice, if you want to use them.  They might need firmware updates, but the phase-out was a false alarm.  I think Obihai updated them to work with oauth.


----------

